# ZCP for all to see, but not me!



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Why is it that seemingly everyone but me has actually seen an M3 with the Competition Package? 

Okay, what color combo's have you seen, and what did you think of it? 

And if you have pics please don't be selfish and share with those of us that have been underprivileged to date. I'm done drooling at Lori's for now, and need a higher fix. So someone please shoot me up with more of that ZCP :angel: dust!


----------



## daytonaviolet (Jan 30, 2004)

IndyMike said:


> Why is it that seemingly everyone but me has actually seen an M3 with the Competition Package?
> 
> Okay, what color combo's have you seen, and what did you think of it?
> 
> And if you have pics please don't be selfish and share with those of us that have been underprivileged to date. I'm done drooling at Lori's for now, and need a higher fix. So someone please shoot me up with more of that ZCP :angel: dust!


i've never seen one in person yet.. but just in pics. but they do look nice in the pics... :thumbup:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

daytonaviolet said:


> i've never seen one in person yet.. but just in pics. but they do look nice in the pics... :thumbup:


Thanks for the placebo injection, Daytonaviolet. Hopefully it will hold me over for a while until the next anxiety fit hits me.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's mine about a week ago, on my recent Euro Delivery... at Ponte del Diavolo, near Lucca, Italy.


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

Why is it the 05 M3's look like they ride a lot higher?

I know there were some suspensions changes to all the 05's, is this the reason?

Does someone know what those changes involved?

Sorry to highjack your thread Mike.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

That's a false persistent rumor. Perhaps started by the publicity photos and continued...well you know. Those that have measured all come back saying it is not the case.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

e36M3r said:


> Here's mine about a week ago, on my recent Euro Delivery... at Ponte del Diavolo, near Lucca, Italy.


Whoa! Thanks for the big red upper, e36M3r! As you can probably tell by my avatar I am already an Imola II fanatic and rue the day when I will have to part with mine.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

e36M3r said:


> That's a false persistent rumor. Perhaps started by the publicity photos and continued...well you know. Those that have measured all come back saying it is not the case.


Yeah, I've even heard of some guy who took pics of one alleging this falsehood that still had the shipping blocks installed!

Doh!


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

IndyMike said:


> Why is it that seemingly everyone but me has actually seen an M3 with the Competition Package?
> 
> Okay, what color combo's have you seen, and what did you think of it?


I've seen one in black/black. Looks pretty nice. But other than the wheels and the cross-drilled rotors, there is no difference from a standard M3 viewing from outside. Peeking into the cabin, you'll find the alcantara steering wheel and the silver cube trim similar (but not the same) to the 330i ZHP. On the hand brake, the grip is alcantara and the boot is leather, unlike the ZHP's leather grip and alcantara boot. That's about all the eye-catching changes at a quick glance. Nothing special.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

IndyMike said:


> Whoa! Thanks for the big red upper, e36M3r! As you can probably tell by my avatar I am already an Imola II fanatic and rue the day when I will have to part with mine.


Congrats on the car? How is it driving ? Getting gas there these days must be expensive.
Get the Manual or SMG ?


----------



## lil' poppa (Oct 27, 2004)

I've seen an interlagos blue version. Looks as good as advertised. Looks fast also.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

e36M3r said:


> ... at Ponte del Diavolo, near Lucca, Italy.


Ponte del Diavolo?  Sounds scary.  Nice pic though. I've seen the ZCP with intergalgos/black, it was very impressive.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes, scary indeed, with all the name implies. Seems the legend is the builder feared he could not complete the bridge, so he made a pact with the devil, who said he would take as payment the first soul who crossed the bridge. Once completed at the opening celebration, they sent across a pig first and the devil was defeated. :rofl:



Moderato said:


> Ponte del Diavolo?  Sounds scary.  Nice pic though. I've seen the ZCP with intergalgos/black, it was very impressive.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

stylinexpat said:


> Congrats on the car? How is it driving ? Getting gas there these days must be expensive.
> Get the Manual or SMG ?


The car drives wonderfully. It is much more visceral than my e36. The best description of the e36 M3's engine is electric. Like an electric motor, push harder and it accelerates linearly. No fuss, sound does not change much at all (just compared it this morning), just more oomph. The e46 makes incredible sounds... jump on the engine and the sounds are amazing as it winds up, no mistaking it as an untamed machine.

SMG is out of sight! As I've written elsewhere. I had reservations right at the end, and thought of going with a clucth pedal. But then I couldn't picture myself in the car that way, as I have wanted SMG from 97, when I saw that little stubby shifter in SMG 1 form.

GREAT CHOICE. This from someone that has only purchased cars before with a clutch pedal (for the 34 years I've been driving). SMG is excellent in every condition, pushing it and cruising. I drove it thru the types of roads cramped and narrow you never find here, and on wonderful winding roads and the fastest autobahns... excellent, it has exceeded my expectations in every way. Smooth, involving and really fun!

Here's the car in Innsbruck Austria 10 days ago.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Hey, e36m3r, how 'bout giving us a couple hundred more pics! :thumbup: 

Awesome car you got there... I assume that you are currently undergoing withdrawal pangs while awaiting redelivery.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

*So how crazy is this?*

I finally decided that if a ZCP was not going to come to me I would have to go to it. So I hit BMWUSA.com for a list of dealers new car inventory in the surrounding area and sure enough I got a hit. And, it was in Interlagos blue to boot! :banana: The only catch is it was about 120 miles from my home.

Well, not to worry, so I decided to take this afternoon off, pack up the digi-cam and head to beautiful Dayton, OH, (Centerville, to be exact) where Voss Village BMW runs the dealership. The car was sitting out on the lot (and one of the most pathetic BMW car lots I've ever seen to be honest), and it looked like it'd been there for weeks. After taking about 50 pictures from various angles and heights one of the CA's finally asked me if I needed help (as if anyone who travels 250 miles roundtrip to do what I came to do didn't, although more of the psychiatric variety) and I told him thanks, but no thanks; that I just wanted to see IB in person. I asked him how long it'd been on the lot and he said only about a week. Then he proceeded to tell a sob story of some poor sap who had ordered it, and now was experiencing difficulty in selling two of his vehicles to come up with the necessary scratch. One was in lemon vehicle proceedings (instantly my antennae shot up and I thought of Webguy330i), but he said the vehicle was a truck and the other was an E60 (so then I knew it couldn't be the Webed one). He said if the dude didn't buy this IB one, then he would order another one once this other business was finished. So technically the vehicle in these pictures is immediately available for pickup. And it is freakin' loaded: Interlagos blue Metallic, ZCP, CWP, PP (black leather), Adjustable seat width/lumbar, Xenon, HK, NAV. Total Suggested Retail Price - $61,195. Unfortunately, I had just eaten lunch at McDonald's and made the mistake of supersizing the meal, so I knew I'd be just a little short of coming up with this asking price at that particular moment. :angel:

So what do I think of IB? TD330ci was right, it ROCKS! It's kind of a hybrid mix of Topaz/Mystic/Velvet blue. In the bright sunlight the purple hue really poors forth. In overcast or dark conditions it is a really deep blue, reminiscent of Le Mans. I generally tend to like colors that have chameleon characteristics, and IB certainly falls within that category. And even though the windows were extremely dirty I was able to peek through and scope out the Competition trim, and all I can say is I'm also really digging that, too.

I still have a little time before I have to make up my mind, but IB is definitely a strong candidate.

TD330ci, you are a lucky dog! :thumbup:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Another batch of pics. I have beaucoup more, too, many from duplicate angles but varying degree's of ambient lighting in case anyone is interested.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> Another batch of pics. I have beaucoup more, too, many from duplicate angles but varying degree's of ambient lighting in case anyone is interested.


Thanks a ton Clem :eeps: :slap: :smokin: :spank:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> Thanks a ton Clem :eeps: :slap: :smokin: :spank:


Ha-ha! Reverse corruption, since it was you who hypnotized me into getting the Touring and then the ZHP. Now, you are getting very sleepy. Tomorrow you will go down and get the Byzanz M3, because it is  and you deserve it.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

IndyMike said:


> And it is freakin' loaded: Interlagos blue Metallic, ZCP, CWP, PP (black leather), Adjustable seat width/lumbar, Xenon, HK, NAV. Total Suggested Retail Price - $61,195.


61k? I love the M3, but it's still a 3 series! That's 20K more then the 330i, that's crazy. You can get a fully loaded 545i for that price. Sure it's a different car but the performance numbers are similar.


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> So what do I think of IB? TD330ci was right, it ROCKS! It's kind of a hybrid mix of Topaz/Mystic/Velvet blue. In the bright sunlight the purple hue really poors forth. In overcast or dark conditions it is a really deep blue, reminiscent of Le Mans. I generally tend to like colors that have chameleon characteristics, and IB certainly falls within that category. And even though the windows were extremely dirty I was able to peek through and scope out the Competition trim, and all I can say is I'm also really digging that, too.
> 
> I still have a little time before I have to make up my mind, but IB is definitely a strong candidate.
> 
> TD330ci, you are a lucky dog! :thumbup:


DROOOOOL!!! SLOBBER!! :thumbup:

Thanks a lot Indy!! Now I won't be able to focus at work for the rest of the freaken day. 

Thanks for the AWESOME pics. 

When do you order yours. :angel:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Moderato said:


> 61k? I love the M3, but it's still a 3 series! That's 20K more then the 330i, that's crazy. You can get a fully loaded 545i for that price. Sure it's a different car but the performance numbers are similar.


Yeah, $61k is beaucoup scratch, and this one is not even loaded. It's missing rear airbags, SMG, PDC, and the 19" alloys (  ) as 'available' options. Add it all up and it would be in the $65k region.

And if I had that kind of discretionary income readily at my disposal, and it came down to having to choose between the 545 and M3 I'd get the M3 every time. No brainer here for me. I just wish that I'd have such a dilemma.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

TD330ci said:


> DROOOOOL!!! SLOBBER!! :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks a lot Indy!! Now I won't be able to focus at work for the rest of the freaken day.
> 
> Thanks for the AWESOME pics.


I figured that I would make your day! 



TD330ci said:


> When do you order yours. :angel:


Well, 'assuming' there will be an '06 model run of some duration, since I'm shooting for a late October PDC pickup I would expect it to be either a late September or early October production date. Of course this is also situational dependent on the allocations that will be available to the dealer, and whether I opt for an Individual color (still waffling on the color).

Hopefully the '06 ordering guide and dealer September allocation numbers will be available within the next 4 - 5 weeks from which we can use to work out a mutually agreeable price.

What it all means is that you'll have and be delighting in your IB/Cinammon ZCP well before I even order. But you knew that anyway, you dog, you!


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

E36M3r....thats a beauty you have there !!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Indy330Ci (Aug 2, 2002)

IndyMike said:


> Of course this is also situational dependent on the allocations that will be available to the dealer, and whether I opt for an Individual color (still waffling on the color).


Whatever you decide, please stay away from the hideous Estoril.


----------

